

Opera 10.60 Released: WebM, AppCache, WebWorkers, Geolocation and Speed - Indyan
http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/hello-opera-10-60

======
avar
They feature Hacker News in their promotion material for the release:
<http://www.opera.com/browser/tips/?feature=speeddial>

------
budman
SO excited. I continue to be impressed with Opera corp in 2010. They fumbled a
bit with inital 10.x release but recovered in a big way with 10.5x and now
this one is the Best Opera EVER. This one even beats out Iron Browser in
Peacemaker benchmark for me, which has been a very formidable opponent until
now..

<http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5002/81454201.png>

~~~
endtime
Likewise. I just installed it and it feels...really fast. My Facebook homepage
seems to load much faster than it did in 10.5x, which was already no slouch.

------
colonelxc
I'm pretty impressed with the effort Opera has been making lately. It
certainly makes the browser war more interesting.

Also, the linux upgrade is awesome. I was beginning to worry about their linux
support (considering 10.50 hadn't been released yet).

~~~
robryan
It's great for the browser market as a whole, Chrome, IE, Safari, FF and Opera
each want to constantly one up each other so if Opera has pulled ahead again
in speed you can be sure the others will be aiming to beat it.

------
rodion_89
Finally an upgrade to the Linux version of the browser! In testing it has been
up to par, as advertised, so far.

~~~
cdawzrd
In my testing (Ubuntu 10.04 x64) there are tons of bugs. Bookmark import
dialog box won't close, some pages crash when restoring the session after
exit, it's much slower than chrome or firefox... Am I the only one seeing
problems?

~~~
rodion_89
I'm actually on the same setup (Ubuntu 10.04 x64) and I haven't had any of
those bugs. I didn't import bookmarks at all (using the same profile from
Opera 10.11) and it's _much_ faster than Firefox and Opera 10.11. Chromium is
about on par in term of launch time but is slower in term of page load speeds.
I've only been using this since yesterday when it was released but I haven't
seen a bug so far.

------
johnohara
Used Opera last summer for about 6 weeks but ultimately gravitated back to FF.
Kept it installed and used it periodically to check CSS rendering between
browsers. I liked 10.5 but not enough.

I've noticed performance issues with FF lately so I upgraded to Opera 10.6
today just to see. Yeesh. This is fast. I'm going to stay for a while. It's a
nice experience.

------
adbge
Glad to see that there are FreeBSD and OpenSolaris versions available (a clear
advantage over Chromium!), considering I've recently transitioned my desktop
box to FreeBSD. I'll have to give Opera a spin and run some benchmarks of my
own.

~~~
aw3c2
Do you really value benchmarks over the general usability and usefulness of a
web browser? I love Opera and could not care less how fast its Javascript or
rendering engines are. Unless pages are abusing them or have bugs, it just
does not matter to me.

------
powrtoch
In the eye candy department... Anyone notice the new effects on the tab
rollover? Nice fading gradient and slick animation if you then hover over a
different one.

Not that WebM and Geolocation aren't cool too...

------
Saad_M
I think a new potato test is called for! :)

(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaT7thTxyq8>)

------
a2tech
And still has the bug where if you use right click+left click to go back a
page, if your cursor lands on a link when the page loads it automatically
follows it.

~~~
powrtoch
I was surprised to read this, but can't seem to reproduce the problem...
submit a bug report?

~~~
a2tech
Yup-bug report submitted. I can replicate it on both my OS X machines-position
your cursor over a hyperlink and click to follow it. Without moving the mouse,
press right click+left click to go back a page. Release the mouse buttons. If
your mouse is positioned correctly still Opera will immediately follow the
link again. Its aggravating, especially since I don't tend to move the mouse
cursor much.

------
axod
No WebSocket :( boo

~~~
pornel
OTOH Opera was first to implement <event-source src=""> element (now
redesigned as JS-only API, leaving Opera incompatible).

This implementation still seems to be present in 10.6.

------
GrandMasterBirt
It is quite incredible with it's speed. I just might become a believer :)
Firefox is plagued by performance problems on linux (at least for me). To be
honest compared to chrome FF is pretty sluggish feeling. But Opera "feels"
faster than chrome :) Its impressive.

------
kleiba
Is FOSS actually important to anyone?

~~~
Indyan
Opera is not open sourcing their engine as it doesn't fit in with their
business model (they earn revenue by licensing their engine to companies like
Adobe). However, where ever possible Opera encourages open standards and
openness. They have been amongst the strongest supporters of Ogg Theora and
now WebM. Their DragonFly developers tool is open source. Opera's Ogg Theora
video player is based on open source gstreamer.
<http://sourcecode.opera.com/gstreamer/>

Also notable is Opera's opposition to software patents and their contribution
to the W3C and WHATWG.

